# Chips in training



## MooreAcres (Dec 18, 2010)

I had planned on Chip going to Dorothy for driving training after the first of the year, but I got the opportunity to put him with Lisa Pichler of Gallery Training Center sooner. *Love you Dorothy!*

Hes been in training almost 2 weeks now and is doing fabulous. Lisa just adores him. I just wanted him broke, just an all around CDE/pleasure type. To my surprise, Lisa seems to think he could be competitve as a country pleasure horse and suggested taking him into the senior gelding halter ring. Going to visit him on monday afternoon. I miss my boy, but know hes in great hands with the crew at Gallery. Fantastic people who love their horses






Here are a few pictures Lisa sent me this afternoon. Keep in mind, Chip is a coming 10 year old. Hes like fine wine, keeps getting better with age...


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2010)

He's looking good!!


----------



## susanne (Dec 18, 2010)

I can only see him in one of the photos, but I know without looking that he'll do well. And then later he can move up to CDE -- many horses do both.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome Erin!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 18, 2010)

He's a handsome guy Erin, I'm not surprised Lisa thinks he'll do well.



Bring him up to the schooling clinic in March so I can see him go!

Leia


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 18, 2010)

What a good lookin boy he is.



He is going to be great in harness. Can't wait to see a pic of you in the cart driving him with a big grin. Hey I just remembered something here is a picture of Erin practicing her driving skills with Chip's Dam/Mom. Aren't they a cute couple. I am very excited that they will soon be a driving team.


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 18, 2010)

[He looks great, Erin. Glad you could get him started and i'll be excited to see him in the ring. His big (size, not age) sister Duckie wishes him all the luck in the world.





Dorothy


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 18, 2010)

*What a good looking boy you have there! *


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 19, 2010)

I lightened your photos for you Erin hoping Susanne will be able to see them a little clearer.











He looks so awesome in harness. You are going to have so much fun with him.


----------



## jleonard (Dec 19, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! He definitely looks like he is going to be a wonderful driving horse


----------



## susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

That's sweet of you, Marie. I should have mentioned that I popped them into Photoshop and lightened them up for my own viewing after I posted, but this should help everyone see how pretty he is and how nicely he moves!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 20, 2010)

I got to see the man in action today!!! He looked happy and was doing a great job!


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome, Erin!





Chip is going to be a fantastic driving horse! My girl Lolli is up at the Whiteman's getting trained right now, too!





It's going to be a fun spring & summer for driving next year.





Daryl


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 22, 2010)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> Chip is going to be a fantastic driving horse! My girl Lolli is up at the Whiteman's getting trained right now, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be fun this winter too. Go to the Whiteman's Winter Drive with Dancer!



Next spring we'll have all the usual suspects plus Turbo, Lolli, Koda, the Duck (if the Whitemans bring her), maybe Scarlet or Flash, and hopefully a few others. Maybe more of our friends and family can enjoy our outings now since several of us will have extra horses.





Leia


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys! I'm really excited and proud of my handsome man



Might have to take him out into the show ring as well as the CDE arena. He is getting spoiled up there, hasnt lost a pound in the last two weeks. Chopped hay and 14% grain the mornings. Orchard hay, 14% and 16% grain, warm beet pulp, half a carrot and half an apple in the evenings. He aint ever gonna wanna come home


----------

